# ARB bearing...how much oil



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am replacing some of my ARB bearings on my Curado 100b's and need advice on how much oil I should use on them. I use Reel X for all of my bearings. I have heard some people say on put only one drop of oil on the bearings but considering how open the ARB bearing are this just does not seem like enough oil to me.

Don't know if it matters but I only fish saltwater.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I ‘am no expert but less is more. After I clean my bearings they spin fine. If I add Reel x to them it’s the smallest amount. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 4, 2008)

I use 1 drop of hot sauce on my bearings. The reel casts great. I would also polish the inside of the pinion gear with brasso, Q-tip, and a power driver. Make sure you get all the brasso out of the gear when you are finished. Then clean the spool shaft. You now have a casting machine. You should notice a difference, I did.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not afraid to oil an A/R bearing with a few drops of oil. I put grease on the outside though.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I run a bead on the inside of it. put the roller tube in there and spin it for a bit, then wipe off excess. You'll know if you put too much if it starts slipping on you...Dip


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

BustinTops said:


> I'm not afraid to oil an A/R bearing with a few drops of oil. I put grease on the outside though.


BustinTops,
What do you mean by "put grease on the outside"

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I take a little grease my thumb and pointer finger and rub it on the outside of the bearing. It seems that the outside is more prone to rust. Just don't use alot.....make sure not to get it on the inside rollers.

Also X2 with Dip......put the sleeve in the bearing after oiling and spin it. The centrifucal force will spread the oil evenly in the rollers.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Green corrosion x has been working well for me. Inside and out. Also in the pinion bearings, since these need more protection than they need free spinning ability.

I think I got the idea from something Mike shared with me.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

The main reason I grease the outside of my ARB's before reinstalling is to make installation and future removal easier. They fit pretty tight on a Curado and lubing the outside "greases the skids" for the future...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

"What we have here is a failure to communicate."

I am almost certain that the OP did not mean anti-reverse bearings when he wrote ARB. Didn't Shimano use the term ARB for a type of spool bearings? Sorry if I am stirring stuff accidently, but I did not want the OP using grease on his spool bearings.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> "What we have here is a failure to communicate."
> 
> I am almost certain that the OP did not mean anti-reverse bearings when he wrote ARB. Didn't Shimano use the term ARB for a type of spool bearings? Sorry if I am stirring stuff accidently, but I did not want the OP using grease on his spool bearings.


 Mans, got a point. Kind of hard to descern from original post. After reading it again to me it looks like he's changing out his spool bearings to ARB( Anti Rust Bearings) and not talking about the ARB bearing( Anti Reverse Bearing). I'll PM him..Dip


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

After reading it myself it sounds like spool bearings. Woops


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Interested in seeing where this ends up... Technically, what we're calling the ARB (Anti Reverse Bearing) is the Roller Clutch Bearing. But I'll bet the OP was talking about that bearing, as he said it was "open" to the elements, which the Roller Clutch Bearing is. Don't think of spool bearings as being particularly "open"...


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually the older "anti rust bearings" are considered an open bearing. They had no shields. I wanna say they are black nickel coated.


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

When I referred to ARB bearing I meant the Anti Rust Bearing that fit on the spool.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I run a bead of oil on my index finger and butter it with my thumb and for finger, then run that bearing over it a few times, spin on a pencil and done. the oil will bleed down inside the racers and cage. Thay way you dont over oil the bearing and dont have to wait for it to bleed through.. Sorry for the confusion...Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

Dipsay,
Yes it does help. Thanks to you and all others who took time to offer advice.

Hope everyone has a great summer.


----------

